# can i patch a leak in a camelbak?



## yellowwducky (Jan 1, 2004)

Hi all,

So I have a small leak (it is actually more like a 'dent' that will oooze water when enough pressure is on the camelbak). The dent is about 2-3mm long but the spot the water comes out of that is much less. Catch is, once in the pack and you get going, there is enough pressure (even when only holding 1.5 liters; it is a mule (or asss!) by the way) to make the water flow.

Can I patch it with electrical tape or a bike patch? I don't want to drop 25-30 bucks or whatever it costs to replace this thing.

Any ideas/suggestions?

Regards,

yd


----------



## EveryDaysANewDay (Jan 13, 2004)

*Hydrapak replacement*

Not sure about camelback but I sent a leaking bladder back to the company Hydrapak with a return form printed off their website and they sent me a new bladder no questions asked. Paid a few bucks to ship the bladder to CA or something, that's all.


----------



## yellowwducky (Jan 1, 2004)

Afraid I am overseas Everyday. Returns/exchanges here are tough to pull off. I am sure it is my fault a bit for having it full (not excessively) but also pretty bad design that you cant put a bike pump in what is obviously meant to hold it without creating enough pressure to have the pump press through the backing and start this leak problem.


----------



## MountainManChrisDurand (May 19, 2004)

You could try useing a patch for a water bed.......i think that would fix your leak


----------



## EveryDaysANewDay (Jan 13, 2004)

*S. Korea, where are you?*



yellowwducky said:


> Afraid I am overseas Everyday. Returns/exchanges here are tough to pull off. I am sure it is my fault a bit for having it full (not excessively) but also pretty bad design that you cant put a bike pump in what is obviously meant to hold it without creating enough pressure to have the pump press through the backing and start this leak problem.


Get out yellowwducky! I'm in S. Korea, where are you? Shipping's not too bad.

Dan


----------



## Zignzag (Jan 23, 2004)

Glueless tire patches work. You can also use a superglue/duct tape combination. Cut out a piece of duct tape, apply superglue to the bottom, then stick it on the leak.


----------



## uofabill (Aug 5, 2003)

*Ditto on the glueless tire patch*



Zignzag said:


> Glueless tire patches work. You can also use a superglue/duct tape combination. Cut out a piece of duct tape, apply superglue to the bottom, then stick it on the leak.


Either Scabs made by Slime or Park Tools glueless patches.Platypus makes and sells some patches for their bladdes. They are essentially the same as a glueless tire patch too and probably more expensive. I have seen glueless patches hold on a Camelback brand bladder for a long time. But I consider that to just be a "band aide" or temporary fix, sooner rather than later you'd better be looking for a new bladder.


----------



## fatnbald1 (Feb 16, 2004)

EveryDaysANewDay said:


> Not sure about camelback but I sent a leaking bladder back to the company Hydrapak with a return form printed off their website and they sent me a new bladder no questions asked. Paid a few bucks to ship the bladder to CA or something, that's all.


I know about Camelback. The 2nd time I ever used my brand new Camelback, I put the bladder, with water in it, in the freezer overnight. Later, I learned it had a leak. I initiated the "warranty" process. Told the Rep exactly what happened and admitted that I probably should not have put the bladder in the freezer. She told me that it was okay to do that, and that she, and all the other engineers do that on a regular basis. I thought to myself, "great, the warranty will cover it then". Then, she told without any explanation that the bladder was not covered under the warranty. When I questioned this, she said that under no circumstance should this happened...as if it's impossible. But mine did.  I reminded her how honest I've been since I first contacted her (admitting my possible wrongdoing only to be told it was okay) and that my case is the reason they even offer a warranty! This bladder has a manufacturers defect! After about 7 email exchanges pleading my case (tactfully of course!), she finally asked me to send the bladder to her, personally, and she will have her team of engineers look at it, and IF they decide it falls under warranty, they'll send me a new one. From that point, I never contacted them again. I paid the measley $20 for a new one, but vowed to "show the WORLD" my story  and will never buy another Camelback again! Besides, there are way too many competitors of Camelback to waste my time with them again.


----------



## NuMexJoe (Jan 12, 2004)

*Silicone*

Get a tube of clear (or colored, if you want) silicone caulk from your garage (or at local hardware store). Mark the leak on the outside, dry out the bladder, and then apply a smear of silicone to the inside. Cure for a day, and you're good to go. Much better than tape or glueless patches, in my experience.
- Joe


----------



## John (Apr 25, 2004)

*This works perfect*



yellowwducky said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I haven't read all the replies so maybe I may be resatting this idea. I holed my CamelBak about 3 years ago after falling on it while there was ice cubes in it. (DOH!!) And it did the exact thing you describe, only leaked when pressure was on it. BUT, nothing can adhere to the poly bag to repair it, OR SO I THOUGHT.
> I figured the poly material of the CamelBak is the same thing a swimming pool liner. I went to a swimming pool supply store (Leslie) and bought a half dozen pool patches. They are self adhesive, work under water, and last.. They work absolutely perfectly!! And I just trim the patch material to a nice size and apply.
> I have two patches on my water bladder, and they have both held for years. Hope this helps. They're very cheap compared to a new bladder.


----------



## yellowwducky (Jan 1, 2004)

Swimming pool patch - great thinking. Catch is, here in Hong Kong we don't exactly have a lot of swimming pool stores! As in, none most likely. I think I will start with the electric tape on outside first. If that doesnt work, electric tape with crazy glue. I am not sure I like the idea of caulking in my water reservoir and then drinking out of it. At worst, I have to eat it and buy a new one. Popping/denting a bag is not a warranty return I am sure and I wouldnt want to wait the time it would take to get it back.

Crossing my fingers on some black electical tape.



John said:


> yellowwducky said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


----------



## DaFireMedic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Aquaseal*



NuMexJoe said:


> Get a tube of clear (or colored, if you want) silicone caulk from your garage (or at local hardware store). Mark the leak on the outside, dry out the bladder, and then apply a smear of silicone to the inside. Cure for a day, and you're good to go. Much better than tape or glueless patches, in my experience.
> - Joe


Even better would be Aquaseal from McNett. This is used to put together drysuits for scuba diving. You can find it at almost any Scuba shop or many camping stores. The stuffs great.


----------



## yellowwducky (Jan 1, 2004)

plain old black insulating tape seemed to have done the trick for the time being (1 1.5 hour ride out of the way and no leak). crossing my fingers. will definitely remember all the ideas for when it might start leaking again and onto plan 2.

thanks all

yd


----------



## Stinky Wiz (Jan 27, 2004)

Glueless tube patch worked for me.

I had some old glueless patches (don't trust em on tubes anymore) & stuck one on a hole in my bladder (camelbak that is); worked like a charm. It's been a couple of months now & still no leakage.


----------

